# Flora Fun!



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Very nice. I know I've enjoyed my Ebi for some time now. The link's in my sig, I just updated too! Also, are you going to use that CO2 system that comes with the tank? If I were you, I'd sell it on eBay or something and get the money to set up a paintball system. Or use the money for plants/shrimp etc. Speaking of which, what are you considering for stocking? And for plants? Are you doing DSM? And don't forget to join the Fluval Pimp Club and post your scape in my "Post your Ebi/Flora here" Thread.


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Congratulation on being a father of your new baby Flora.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Very nice. I know I've enjoyed my Ebi for some time now. The link's in my sig, I just updated too! Also, are you going to use that CO2 system that comes with the tank? If I were you, I'd sell it on eBay or something and get the money to set up a paintball system. Or use the money for plants/shrimp etc. Speaking of which, what are you considering for stocking? And for plants? Are you doing DSM? And don't forget to join the Fluval Pimp Club and post your scape in my "Post your Ebi/Flora here" Thread.


Co2 yes, moving my paintball system from the 10 gal. Stocking will come soon, everything is from the 10 gal plants we will see, working at the auction to secure
Some lol


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

New Pics!!! 

I managed to land some plants at the CAS auction today so the tank has some new to me plants lol I kept the anubias after a quick H2o2 dip. The Parva was also kept. I kept my tiger lotus, and brought in some of the star grass from my 36, added a small stem of Hygrophila Kompact, and added the rest to my 36 gal. There is a very small stem of Ludwiga ovalis, a couple stems of Rotala rotundifolia. Lets see if I can get them to bush out like the didlipsis did lol. 

The fish were NOT happy with me, With my sparkling gourami being the most pissed lol. Once I got them in the new home, they seem to be very interested. Jelly one of my two badis has already staked claim to the small cave created under part of the driftwood. He has chased everyone out so far. Peanut butter the other badis is still searching for his home. 

I still have some planting to do. the area in the lower left is going to get a carpet of marsilea hirsuta when I find some. This should help hold the slope in the tank well. The plan is to let the stems in the back bush out, and leave the foreground with as little clutter as possible. 










The tank location. messy from the tank tear down. 









Tank getting filled!!!









Freshly filled, restocked and planted!








Mandatory quarter shot!









Moon lights.... it is more awesome in person!


----------



## Regenesis (Apr 12, 2011)

Its looking great!
Keep it up!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Nice moon lights! Where'd you get 'em? What did you put on top of the stratum? Gravel? So far it's looking good! Keep it up! I LOVE my ebi. Sooo much. Also, how do scarlet badis do with shrimp? I kinda want to get some for my ebi. Thanks!


----------



## palufreak (Mar 1, 2011)

Wow, very nice!!! Great job!!


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

The moon lights are from petsmart 
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753104
I have two of the lights one on each side of the tank in the rear facing to the front. 

I have an iron rich substrate called Activ-flora over the top of the stratum, eventually a carpet will be covering it all up. It was out of my 10 gal. 

I would be worried with the scarlet badis with shrimpletes. They might get eaten.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

palufreak said:


> Wow, very nice!!! Great job!!


Thanks


----------



## jahmic (Jan 30, 2011)

Great job on the new setup. :thumbsup: That piece of mopani wood looks awesome in there.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

jahmic said:


> Great job on the new setup. :thumbsup: That piece of mopani wood looks awesome in there.


Thanks, the mopani has been with me through 3 nanos lol. I think this is the best one yet. I think it looks like a severed root


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

Better pictures, not the greatest, but better than the first ones lol

Overall tank shot.









Right side of the tank.









Left Side of the tank









Danios (these suckers are hard to photograph)









Chilis!!!









Peanut butter and Jelly waiting for food (they attempted flake food tonight, guess they felt left out)
One has staked claim to the little cave created by the driftwood behind the parva, it is very funny, he goes inside then pokes his head out when other fish go near. 









Jelly!!!









Wow pic got turned upsidown lol


I could not find sparkler the sparkling gourami to get his picture, he hides most of the time, very shy fish.


----------



## jahmic (Jan 30, 2011)

Lol, we have the same taste in fish I see :b I have Danios and Darios in my nano as well...


And was actually just looking for chili rasboras for the new setup...possibly. Where did you find yours?


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

jahmic said:


> Lol, we have the same taste in fish I see :b I have Danios and Darios in my nano as well...
> 
> 
> And was actually just looking for chili rasboras for the new setup...possibly. Where did you find yours?


I was originally going for the cpd's but at the time they were 8.00 per, and the cross banded were 4.00 per lol. They have turned into one of my favorite fish by far. I rank them up with my neon rainbows in the 36 gal. The Dario were an impulse buy (less than a day research) the chilis were researched, I needed a top dwelling fish, and they fir the bill. I got them from aqua imports for 4.49 each. If they do not have them, they can order them. DaveH said that there is a place online to get them for cheaper.


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Wow looking good!!


----------



## Rockhoe14er (Jan 19, 2011)

good job Noah. Maybe one of these day's i can see this tank in person.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

Let the carpet fill in first ;p By the way the Manaus is doing pretty good, it has already put on a bit of height. I might try a clipping of it in this tank as well.


----------



## Rockhoe14er (Jan 19, 2011)

WHAT?!?!?!!?!? how dare you grow a plant that was in my tank better than I.......lol


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

LOL I told you, hard plants seem to grow well for me, easy plants fall on their face.


----------



## Rockhoe14er (Jan 19, 2011)

haha. yeah what i recently discovered about this plant is that 1 T5HO light is not enough light and i started getting some melting. But i boosted up my lights again today and they seem to be growing much better.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

I have the 10,000k and the zoomed plant bulb, it seems to give just enough in the red and blue spectrum. And makes the green really POP 

The flora is using a 6500k CFL (the stock light just did not cut it for what I wanted to do)

I might sell the stock light, I just do not see me using it on any of my tanks lol.


----------



## demonr6 (Mar 14, 2011)

I like the Activ Flora, I use the reddish version of the same in my 6.6 bookshelf and everything thrives in it. My chief complaint is that if you disturb it, it makes a hella mess for a while then settles back all nice.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

I have the red stuff in my 36 gal. I like it, but wish I went black with that one now too. It never gets cloudy for me. I like being able to find little chunks of iron in it lol.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

Quick update. Diatoms EVERYWHERE!!! there must be a crap ton of silicate in the background or tank equipment lol. The foam background is pretty covered in diatoms. I added two Amano shrimp to help fight them, and provide some entertainment. I might add a couple more. I decided only Male Amano shrimp since they are smaller than the big Bertha females. The ones I got have a slightly bluish tint to them, quite different than the others in my 36 gal. that have a goldish tint. 

They have been as happy as a fat kid in a candy buffet lol. bouncing from one place to another place eating what they could grab. 

I did have one bit of bad news though, Jelly the Dario passed away. Somehow he managed to get stuck between the glass and the filter, and could not get out all night. I do plan on getting another in the near future though. 

Here are a few pics. 










Crenata slowly starting to fill in










Munchin on the Diatoms on the C. Parva










Quick overview


----------



## Rockhoe14er (Jan 19, 2011)

looking good. I didn't see the manaus so i'm assuming it's only in your 36 still?


----------



## jahmic (Jan 30, 2011)

Did you get those Amano shrimp from Fish Den?

A previous batch that I got from there had a definite gold tint...those are in my 6gal. I just picked up a few about a week ago to add to the riparium...they had a very noticeable blue tint. At first I thought it was just something they ate? but they kept that color for at least a week. Pretty sure they escaped from my tank at some point over the weekend though...did a WC yesterday and didn't see a single one. Crazy if they escaped the riparium after a 16" climb above the water line.

Careful Noah, I think the blue ones can fly. :hihi:


----------



## Rockhoe14er (Jan 19, 2011)

jahmic said:


> Did you get those Amano shrimp from Fish Den?
> 
> A previous batch that I got from there had a definite gold tint...those are in my 6gal. I just picked up a few about a week ago to add to the riparium...they had a very noticeable blue tint. At first I thought it was just something they ate? but they kept that color for at least a week. Pretty sure they escaped from my tank at some point over the weekend though...did a WC yesterday and didn't see a single one. Crazy if they escaped the riparium after a 16" climb above the water line.
> 
> Careful Noah, I think the blue ones can fly. :hihi:


I needed some amano shrimp. sooo i umm................ Their really happy in my tank....jk


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

Rockhoe14er said:


> looking good. I didn't see the manaus so i'm assuming it's only in your 36 still?


The Manaus has all but melted  it was doing good, then mush. There is still one tiny side shoot that is holding on, hopefully it will grow


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

jahmic said:


> Did you get those Amano shrimp from Fish Den?
> 
> A previous batch that I got from there had a definite gold tint...those are in my 6gal. I just picked up a few about a week ago to add to the riparium...they had a very noticeable blue tint. At first I thought it was just something they ate? but they kept that color for at least a week. Pretty sure they escaped from my tank at some point over the weekend though...did a WC yesterday and didn't see a single one. Crazy if they escaped the riparium after a 16" climb above the water line.
> 
> Careful Noah, I think the blue ones can fly. :hihi:


I got them from aqua imports. I have had amano escapees before lol, saw one scurrying across the glass lid on my 36 one night , came across the top, and back into the water on the other end


----------



## Rockhoe14er (Jan 19, 2011)

Noahma said:


> The Manaus has all but melted  it was doing good, then mush. There is still one tiny side shoot that is holding on, hopefully it will grow


Really? noooooooo it's still surviving for me but it's far from thriving.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

Quick update. The tank has undergone some massive algae outbreaks, and deaths  I lost my sparkling gourami, two of my cross banded danio, and all but one of my chili rasboras in a strange ammonia spike. I also am having a very hard time keeping inverts alive in this tank. I have lost all of my nerites, and all of my amano shrimp. The tetras and remaining danios are doing great though. The dwarf four leaf clover did not survive my attack on the algae with over dosing the excel, so I decided to go another route with the carpet. I have 5 pots of Crypt. Parva ordered from an LFS, and plan to use that. There has been some plant changes too!!! I ripped out all of the corymbosa this evening, and replanted with trimmings of rotala 'nanjenshan' and rotala rotundifolia. i have kept the few stems of aromatica in the tank, and will see how well I can get them to bush out. The plan is to keep smaller species of plants in here to better fit the scale of the tank. I will know how well the tank will support this idea in the coming weeks. The tank is certainly a high light tank thanks to DaveH bringing his PAR meter over to measure. at the time I was getting just over 50 par at the substrate level with the single 24Watt CFL mounted vertical over the tank about 2" off the top of the tank. the light is now 1/2" off the top of the water and should be providing plenty of light. 

My plans after the scape takes shape will be adding a few more ember tetras, a couple more cross banded danio, and one small center piece fish. I was thinking maybe a male endler, or possibly another Dario. I want to make sure the tank is ready for them before I go that route. 

ohh and I added some Hygrophila pinnatifida temporarily too. I am letting it grow out for a bit before adding it to my 36 gal. Rockhoe14er was nice enough to give me a small stem 

here is one pic I just took tonight, more to come as it grows in, and the trimming to get my bushes goes into motion.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

Update:

New plants, the list now contains
Utricularia graminifolia
Limnophila aromatica
Pogostemon erectus 
Rotala sp. 'Nanjenshan'
Rotala rotundifolia
Persicaria sp. 'Sao Paulo'
Lindernia sp. 'India'

Some of the plants are going to shift around at some point, once everything is going smooth. 

Here is a current pic.


----------



## Rockhoe14er (Jan 19, 2011)

wow tank looks great Noah.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

Rockhoe14er said:


> wow tank looks great Noah.


you should see it now lol I will get a new pic up. The pogostomen erectus is growing like a weed, and everything else is now growing great. I got the GDA under control, now I just have this pesky whitish film that grows over the top of the plants through the week.


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

You need to stop buying plants and stuff for your tanks, and save and get a good camera, cuz your iphone doesn't do your awesome tanks enough justice.


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

I like the look of your ug, once it grows in that is going to be very impressive


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

Eden Marel said:


> You need to stop buying plants and stuff for your tanks, and save and get a good camera, cuz your iphone doesn't do your awesome tanks enough justice.


LOL, 2.99 bunch of plants will take a long time to pay for an DSLR ;p

I am nearing completion, I have actually been contemplating tearing down my 36 gal and actually taking my time and laying out a scape, with specific plants in mind. I need to find a good place in the mountains to dig out some kick ass rock though, I might visit pioneer up the street from me to see what they have. I think I have messed with enough plants now to know what will grow well for me, and what will not. I dunno, just an idea lol.

Letting the water clear up a bit now before I take a pic, just brushed the strange stuff off the plants.


----------



## Rockhoe14er (Jan 19, 2011)

your 36 is the definition of heavily planted.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

shrimpNewbie said:


> I like the look of your ug, once it grows in that is going to be very impressive


I think so too. Eden brought me more, it has started to root and grow a bit, I have to do a nice trim on it now so it can grow even. I am happy to see things starting to grow correctly, I ended up modifying the EI dosing to double everything but KNO3, this brought things back into balance, I also got rid of my Paintball co2 DIY system, and now have a nice regulated paintball system on it. this alone has brought the tank out of an algae farm. 



Rockhoe14er said:


> your 36 is the definition of heavily planted.


LOL yea, its a jungle. Ohh by the way, I have a couple stems of the stellata in waiting for you. the cuba will take a bit longer.


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Noahma said:


> LOL, 2.99 bunch of plants will take a long time to pay for an DSLR ;p
> 
> I am nearing completion, I have actually been contemplating tearing down my 36 gal and actually taking my time and laying out a scape, with specific plants in mind. I need to find a good place in the mountains to dig out some kick ass rock though, I might visit pioneer up the street from me to see what they have. I think I have messed with enough plants now to know what will grow well for me, and what will not. I dunno, just an idea lol.
> 
> Letting the water clear up a bit now before I take a pic, just brushed the strange stuff off the plants.


A penny saved is a penny earned hahahaha (says the hypocrite). Well you don't need to buy a DSLR, just get a higher end point and shoot is better than an iphone hahaaha


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

OK cleared up.

Here are a few shots of how it is as of an hour ago. I am going to do a good size trimming this weekend to get my bushes thicker. And then the week after start to shape them a tiny bit. I am thinking of a different place for the Polygonum sp. 'Sao Paulo', not sure if it is in too much of a prominant spot, thus taking too much of the view. What do you think? 

my Lindernia sp. 'India' is going to stay a small short bush, now that it is growing well. I will trim the stems in half and replant to form the bush. the bacopa I might move to the 36 gal. and stop with the different plant species at that point lol. Maybe remove the Aromatica and move the 'sao paulo' there? the rotala is just now starting to grow well, once the bush gets going, the trimmings are going to go into the 36 gal. to help fill an empty space lol. 

here are the pics.

FTS









Pogostemon erectus









Polygonum sp. 'Sao Paulo'









Rotala sp. 'Nanjenshan' / Rotala rotundifolia









Hygrophilia sp. 'Pinnatifida'









Strange growth stuff, it seems to grow on the wood, and on the plant leaves, but is very easily wiped off. And more grey/white on the plant leaves.


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Looks [email protected]!!!!


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

Eden Marel said:


> Looks [email protected]!!!!


Thanks, it will look even better after I get the plants to start bushing out a bit, and get the ug trimmed and growing well  The 'sao paulo' stems you gave me are just plain amazing in color!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Beautiful tank, congrats


----------



## Rockhoe14er (Jan 19, 2011)

wow Noah your tank is looking fantastic. I'm so envious.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

Rockhoe14er said:


> wow Noah your tank is looking fantastic. I'm so envious.


LOL thanks! Did you get your co2 issue and stunting figured out? The hygrophila pinnatifida you gave me has now started to grow, and its growing well, slow but well.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

Re-scaped!!!

A quick pic of the tank right after planting. 

Back right is Rotala Rotundifolia 'green', in front of that is blyxia? and a couple stems of 'sao paulo', Pinnifida in the center rear (sorry for the spelling, just posting quickly so I can get back to work lol) Pogostemon Erectus to the far right with linderina 'india' in front of that. Macandra red in front of the tall stone, which will be kept short and bushy, There is a ludwigia behind the tall stone, but it will be a while for it to start to grow in. the foreground consists of Crypt. Parva which was in the last incarnation in a very tight dense bush, It is one of my oldest plants (2+ years old) and has been in every tank at some point lol. 

Now to let things grow in and start working on getting some very dense shaped bushes. Its gonna be a while. 


I still need to get my background mounted, I did get the foam background or as I called it, the Algae magnet removed. The tank feels much larger without it.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

Update time!!!

For a few months, I was getting BBA, GDA, GSA and massive stunting of my plants. I tried turning up the co2, bringing down the lights and nothing was happening. THEN!!!! I noticed in my 36g that my macandra and Pogostemon stellatus were showing signs of a lack of nutrients. The stellatus was loosing lower leaves quickly, and they were discriminating. The Macandra was stunting severely. After some consulting, and realizing that I had lost some of my larger fish I realized it was a lack of Kno3. So in both tanks I increased it slightly. This has made both tanks explode, the 36g I could trim my ludwigia cuba twice a week if I needed to, and all of my plants in the flora perked up and started growing again. my biggest turn around in the tank has been my rotala rotundifolia 'green' which has doubled its height in about a week. I have tried several plants in the front left side of the rock, none have taken (probably because of the nutrient loss) I have a few stems of ludwigia something or other there right now, and we will see how they take. My Rotundifolia pink is now gone, and I have put some zoisterfolia in its place. I am now looking for a crypt. that will grow to a height of maybe 10-12" to put behind the rock on the right. We will see what I find lol

Lets see what happens over the next few weeks, I hopefully will be able to start shaping my bushes to get a more round appearance. 

Here are a few pics. 

FTS!









1/4 shot









Hydrocotyle 'japan' (monster of a plant, this is the result of trimming my 36g lol)









Lindernia sp. 'India'


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

Sneak rescape lol I got tired of the maintenance on this tank, So I pulled back a bit and went with slower growing plants. The driftwood is from Tom barr's stash, and man was it a good order. 

There are two forms of java fern, flame moss, corymbosa 'stricta' some small sword lol crypt. undulata, pinninfida (spelling is horrible on my species, but you get the point lol) and star grass which will be replaced with another plant here soon. 

All of the fish made it through the transition, and seem to be much more comfortable in the new scape. My Ember tetras stick to the open areas of the tank, the CPD and CBD's stick and play in and out of the wood. my two Oto's hang out in every area of the tank lol and my sparkling gourami loves moving slowly and silently through the plants and wood, his colors have REALLY started to pop, and he is less skittish than he was before with the stone. 

here are a few rescape pics. It is hard to show exactly how the wood is setup in the tank without managing a 3d shot lol.

FTS









Glosso starting to carpet, although some is growing vertically (snip snip)









Crypt. Undulata









1/4 right









blurry 1/4 left









there are still tannins in the water from the wood, but I actually like the slight brown look to it. makes the tan seem more mysterious


----------



## philemon716 (Aug 14, 2011)

Really nice re-scape. the dw is beautiful.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

philemon716 said:


> Really nice re-scape. the dw is beautiful.


Thanks, I just asked tom to send me one of his nano packages, he did the rest so the credit for the wood goes to him lol.

I still have enough to put together another tank too (thinkin 4gal. evolve for the office)


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

Update:

Glosso is gone, Marselia crenata is in. It is filling in very thick, and very well. I have some stems of Proserpinaca palustris converting to the submerged state. it will eventually be moved to the back right side of the tank and kept pretty high to get the reds back there. There are also some stems of rotala macandra 'red' that I am attempting to save from near death. All at the same time I am trying to fix what I think is a calcium and magnesium deficiency (dang local water changed a couple months ago and seems to have managed to drop these from the water, they no longer show on the quality reports) Once these all grow in its just a matter of maintenance which is very low on this tank. the fish are very happy, although I did have an amonia breakout when I replaced the in tank fluval nano filter with a zoomed 501 canister, I transfered all of the old filter media, but it was not enough. So I took filter media out of my 36g filter and it fixed the problem over night. I was a little low on flow, in which the low flow areas were getting some BBA, so I took an old toms mini filter and put some window screen over the intake, and am now using it as a mini circulation pump of sorts. works great! I also picked up a pretty cool looking crypt. it was labeled as "bronze crypt." so I am not totally sure which species. It has been staying smaller, with the longest leaves about 4-6"

Here are the most current pictures.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

Total rescape again! lol I was having flow issues with the scape as it was, so I redid it again last night. I think it turned out ok, and the flow is much better. I had tons of BBA to scrape and burn off the wood with h2o2. I think some of the foreground will remain plain sand, I really want a group of pygmy cories so that will come in handy. Not sure what other foreground I will use on the far left side. 

Here are the updated pics!!


----------



## BoxxerBoyDrew (Oct 16, 2005)

WOW,

This tank has gone threw many changes, and all of them looked VERY GOOD!!! The current setup is one of my favorites! One question though, is the tank still sitting on the TV Trey??? If it is I PRAY that it is built better then the ones like it we used to have!!! We got some for a wedding gift, gag from a friend, and they seemed to be built well, but with a little weight the lip that the folding leg rests on snapped off and the 15" tv fell to it's death! It has been there for a while, so I hopefully it will be ok!!!

Anyway Great fish choices ya went with too! I have always wanted some Embers, and Badis, but I have never seen them locally! SUX!!! The pygmy cories will be cool too!!!

Keep up the great work in a cool tank!
Drew


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

BoxxerBoyDrew said:


> WOW,
> 
> This tank has gone threw many changes, and all of them looked VERY GOOD!!! The current setup is one of my favorites! One question though, is the tank still sitting on the TV Trey??? If it is I PRAY that it is built better then the ones like it we used to have!!! We got some for a wedding gift, gag from a friend, and they seemed to be built well, but with a little weight the lip that the folding leg rests on snapped off and the 15" tv fell to it's death! It has been there for a while, so I hopefully it will be ok!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks!!! yes, it is still on the same tray The tray is very well built. I checked it out quite a bit before I decided to use it for any of my tanks. In previous years I have had a 5.5 gal. , 10 gal. And now the Flora. I have just not found a piece of furniture that I think works well for it, or is cheap enough lol. 

Hopefully I can keep good enough flow in the tank to take care of any BBA that may pop up again. I have the light about 10" above the tank (26W CFL) last time I measured the par I was getting about 30 at the substrate. I have the Zoomed 501 nano canister filter on the tank, as well as a Hagen Elite internal filter (converted to a power head) moving water in the tank. 

My embers love the extra open space, my CPD's and sparkling gourami not as much. Eventually I might add another Badis to the tank, I really love those little guys. The pygmy cories will come here as soon as I can find a way to sneak them into the tank.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

New pic

Nothing much has changed except a few plants. The Staurogyne sp. 'Porto Velho' is growing slowly, but well. It looks as if it is a nice plant of gauging light levels. In high light levels it gets a slight red hue around the edges. I think I have my light levels about right, I havehad to raise the light about 10" above the waters surface to beat back the BBA that I have had, and the 'porto velho' is still a bit redish. We will see what happens over the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

Update time, its been a long time between the last update and now. I have been busy saving for the items needed so I can setup the 40B, so all I really have been doing is maintaining the tanks, and purchasing fertilizer. 


Here she is at the moment. I added a few more plants just this last week, we will see how they do. I have some babies in the tank now, I pulled some plants out this last rescape and put them in a spare 10g tank. Well there must have been eggs because a few weeks later I went to go pulld own the tank and there were a bunch of babies swimming around. I ended up with two CPD's and two CBD's that survived. 

Here are a few pics of the growing scape.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

few more pics.
Crypt. Wendtii 'green gecko' and bronze sitting between the wood.









Rotala Macandra, its doing the best it ever has in this tank.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

Wow its been a long time since I posted last lol.

I am getting ready for another redo. I am doing it mainly because the fish are always in the plants and I never really see them. I got a burl of "spider wood" from my LFS with a 90* cut in the back, hopefully I can use it in one corner to provide some cover to make the fish feel happy enough to come out and play. I think they are breeding in the tank as I see smaller fish, and these ones should be reaching about 2-3 years old now lol

I will have to trim the branches to the far left and right, but I plan to zip tie them back on in the same location, just in a little bit to fit.

Anywhoo here is a pic of the wood.


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

That piece of wood
Looks awesome. Welcome
Back


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

shrimpNewbie said:


> That piece of wood
> Looks awesome. Welcome
> Back


 
I cannot wait to get it in the tank. I have not been out of the hobby, just doing my main focus on my 40b rainbow tank. now that its growing well, its time to get this one back in shape. and bring it down to a low light tank so I do not have to do a ton of work on it each week. The 40b takes up a ton of time already, so its a goal lol


----------



## Padraig Pearse (May 26, 2013)

Update? Wondering how that wood is gonna look heh heh.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

Padraig Pearse said:


> Update? Wondering how that wood is gonna look heh heh.


 
Tank is up and running and has been for a while. My main focus has been on my 40b. The wood looked great for a while.... There is now a pretty good size BBA outbreak I am combating. Once that is taken care of, I will post some pics. 

Here is one taken about 10 min. ago. I like this tank compared to my 40b because of its shadows. The tank is much darker and full of dark green and brown plants. the fish however are stand out colorful. A the moment I have (2)peacock gudgeons in there, one male and a female. They have GREAT personalities. The girl is very very curious of everything going on outside the tank. She follows you around at the front of the glass and stares at you when your not near it. My male is a shy grouch. he pops his head out from time to time, and he likes to attempt a chase on the CPD's. (looses EVERY time lol)


----------



## Padraig Pearse (May 26, 2013)

Hahaha nice. Grouchy fish are my favorites.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

Well.... the scape has been less than underwhelming lol. The shadows are too deep, the fish like to hide around in the wood more than they are out. So, I plan on rescaping in the next couple weeks with a totally different scape. Stay tuned!


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

AND THE RESCAPE!!!

Its been a week since the rescape, things are growing well. I have been working at getting some pogostemon helferi to transfer to submerged state (front left side of the tank) and I transferred a few stems from my 40b, along with a stem of staurogyn repens (sp?) I transferred one of my E.Franz prinz swords from my 40b as well. I added some cyprus helferi to the tank as well, hopefully I can keep the length under control or I will go ahead and pull it out and replace with with another grassy plant. There are three caves I produced in the tank for my Peacock Gudeons and well.. they each took possession of one of them within a few min. of transferring them back to the tank. So Grouchy and happy have a home. 

Well.... here are a few pics of the new scape.


----------

